# Searching for nice Hydration Backpack



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I suspect the only packs I ever buy again will be Osprey, I have a Manta 30 for dayhiking, and I love it.

Check out their snow packs: Vertical Endeavors / Snowplay - Osprey Packs, Inc :2014: Official Site

The Reverb sports vertical and horizontal board carry, insulated hydration and looks like exactly what you're looking for. Lifetime guarantee, if you fuck it up, you send it to them and they repair it by hand for free.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gaarzen said:


> Hey guys !
> I'm looking for a nice hydration backpack that would fit a few of my basic needs.
> I need it to be pretty small yet big enough to hold some basic stuff like goggles, gloves and even a hoodie, I need it to hold a snowboard, I need it to have a nice hydration bag built in with shoulder strap cover for the tube.
> 
> ...


Check out seshday.com right now they have some good prices on some nice hydration packs. Some for like 60% off retail as low as $40


----------



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

Let me start out by saying that I HATE huge backpacks for athletic activities. I use a camelback MULE when I mountain bike (perfect size) and also when I ride alone in the mid atlantic, and I have a Dakine Heli-PRO DLX bag I use when I ride with friends or out west or elsewhere.

If you're looking for a bag to hold an extra layer, goggles and some small tools, the Dakine Heli-PRO DLX is just right for you. I routinely carry a small point and shoot camera, multi-tool, goggles, and lightweight extra layer, dry socks, and sometimes my lunch PLUS a 100oz hydration bladder (never fill it, that's way too much h20) and I never feel like it's too large and it cinches down when you don't need it. It is about 5 inches off of your back, has AWESOME wide padded waist staps, a breast strap, and an insulated hydration line sleeve inside the left shoulder strap. HIGHLY recommended. Love this thing so much I use it as my commuter bag to and from work. (and cos I got the sweet gray/lime green 2013 model and I Love to rep my snowboarding gear wherever possible)

DAKINE Heli-Pro DLX 20L Pack - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Gaarzen said:


> Hey guys !
> I'm looking for a nice hydration backpack that would fit a few of my basic needs.
> I need it to be pretty small yet big enough to hold some basic stuff like goggles, gloves and even a hoodie, I need it to hold a snowboard, I need it to have a nice hydration bag built in with shoulder strap cover for the tube.
> 
> ...


Camelbak is guaranteed for life, nearly indestructible, and has a great policy on replacing broken buckles, zippers, etc.


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

I use the Dakine Heli Pro DLX as well and love it. Didn't think I would be comfortable with a pack, but I don't really notice it is there most of the time.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Camelbak. Forget my model.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Never have a need for hydration packs or backpacks unless I ride side/back country. I just don't get it. just grab a cup of water from the tap. There are water faucets all over the place. I hate having extra shit hanging on my back...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Argo said:


> Never have a need for hydration packs or backpacks unless I ride side/back country. I just don't get it. just grab a cup of water from the tap. There are water faucets all over the place. I hate having extra shit hanging on my back...


100% agreed. I feel like people think it makes them look more committed or something to the sport. But in reality if you're resort riding it makes no sense to me to even have one. Instead, these people often come across to me as trying to use them as style or image. In reality there's no need to constantly drink water all day, you're just gonna need to take more bathroom breaks which is slower than stopping for a drink every few hours. I'd love to hear from people who constantly wear them as to why because to me it just doesn't make sense.:dunno:


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Its a physiological thing. I ride better by staying hydrated. Nothing to do with style, I wear mine I side my jacket anyway.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I use one on occasion, I just don't want too unhook, Wade through people lurking in lodges to get a sip. I could get 2 more runs in by just carrying a little pack. I'm going to try the small flex bottles in the pants leg next time. At least until I bust one.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

Camelbak Zoid but too small to fit much more than a wallet a tool and maybe a neck gaitor. I never used to carry one but in the last year and this winter particularly my dehydration levels have spiked. I now need to drink something at least every hour when I am out boarding and it is a lot of time wasted if I have to go in. However I have a question for regular users. Is it normal practice for lifties to make you remove one arm from the harness when you go up? I have a disfunctional shoulder and find this very hard to manage. My regular hill is mixed on this but I have had at least one embarassing stop the chairlift argument. Headed to Breckenridge next week and wondered what it was like there. The bag is small enough to wear inside a jacket but not without giving me a quasimodo appearance I would rather avoid.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Never have a need for hydration packs or backpacks unless I ride side/back country. I just don't get it. just grab a cup of water from the tap. There are water faucets all over the place. I hate having extra shit hanging on my back...


Every time I read about resort riding hydration I was wondering don't you guys have tabs...? We've about a 1:1 lift:restaurant/bar ratio, if thirsty a tab is only steps away from the lift. 
Only thing I like to carry is a thermos with hot sweet tea on pow days I have a backpack anyway but more for sugar intake than for hydration


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

With the nipple freezing up all the time... it's annoying. I had a camelback on that does hold a snowboard....

but, I use my more compact one, that i used to use for mountain biking.... and wear it under my jacket.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

I ride with a camelbak charge 10lr and it's on the line of being too big. I never liked riding with any kind of backpack but after every long day I'm thankful I have it. Never have to stop for anything!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

If I'm riding off piste I use a ortovox freerider 18, all my avi stuff fits in I carry a 1l hydration pack in it and it has a built in back protector. Great bit of kit.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

neni said:


> Every time I read about resort riding hydration I was wondering don't you guys have tabs...? We've about a 1:1 lift:restaurant/bar ratio, if thirsty a tab is only steps away from the lift.
> Only thing I like to carry is a thermos with hot sweet tea on pow days I have a backpack anyway but more for sugar intake than for hydration


Neni coming from the US I can tell you that that we don't have tabs. That is one great thing about Swiss resorts IMO. I think the reason is the size of the mtn compared to most in the US.. Everything is normally at the bottom.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> 100% agreed. I feel like people think it makes them look more committed or something to the sport. But in reality if you're resort riding it makes no sense to me to even have one. Instead, these people often come across to me as trying to use them as style or image. In reality there's no need to constantly drink water all day, you're just gonna need to take more bathroom breaks which is slower than stopping for a drink every few hours. I'd love to hear from people who constantly wear them as to why because to me it just doesn't make sense.:dunno:



Where I usually ride (poconos, PA) the break areas are usually crowded and a pain in the ass to get from the slopes to the tables without wading through a bunch people. Especially when I have to put my board in a rack where it might get stolen or wait in line to check my board at the complementary board check. I HATE down time during the day unless I'm relaxing and eating my lunch for a few minutes. A small pack allows me to carry my water, snacks, a dry pair of socks in case mine get wet for some reason, glove liners, and an extra layer to throw on when it gets cool. My dakine bag is a bit larger and has room for my lunch; this is AWESOME when riding outside of the smaller mountains in PA, like VT or out west. When there are 1000's of acres to ride, you may not be near your locker/car/restaurant when you decide it's time to eat. If you have your lunch with you, you can find the nearest bench or warming hut, throw down your lunch, relax for a minute, and get back in the snow without dropping $10 for a gatorade. In PA, the larger (but still small) bag with my lunch in it prevents me from walking the ~mile or so out to the car and back and saves me time. It's all personal preference, but I can tell you it's DEFINITELY not for style and is very functional.


----------

